# Review: SilencerCo Osprey 45



## Dirty Dog (Mar 11, 2015)

Today, I put the first rounds through my SilencerCo Osprey 45.


 

Description: 
The Osprey 45 is a multi-caliber suppressor, suitable for anything from 9mm to .45 ACP simply by changing the piston - which takes about 2 minutes. Unlike the traditional round suppressor, the Osprey is an offset design. This allows a larger can, which means greater suppression, and prevents the suppressor from obstructing the sights. It can be fired dry or, for added suppression, wet.

Gun Choice: 
I installed the suppressor on a Glock 41. I chose this gun for several reasons.
1 - The .45ACP round is inherently subsonic, which means there is no sonic boom. Which means the gun will respond better to a suppressor than a smaller, higher velocity round.
2 - The added length of the G41 (compared to the G21) improves accuracy.
3 - It's a Glock, so aftermarket parts, like the extended, threaded barrel are readily available and user installable without custom gunsmithing.

Installation: 
I ordered an extended, threaded barrel and thread protector cap from Lone Wolf, which can be installed by anybody capable of field stripping a Glock. The gun had been previously modified by the installation of a set of Truglo tritium/fiber optic sights, a StreamLight TLR-4 flashlight/laser and a GlockStore Pyramid Trigger system with a 2lb pull.
The suppressor simply screws on to the barrel. Once it is tight, there is a lever on the bottom of the can that is released, allowing the can to rotate around the piston. This allows you to "clock" the rectangular can so it is aligned with the slide and frame of your weapon. The suppressor does not obstruct the sights or the flashlight/laser.

Operation:
The suppressor is light, but obviously does have some impact on the balance of the gun. Neither I nor my wife found this to affect our accuracy with the gun. Muzzle flip is drastically reduced, making it much easier to stay on target for followup shots. Although we shot it during the day, these devices are also known to reduce muzzle flash, preserving night vision.
As for it's affect on sound levels... Well, seeing (or hearing) is believing. 






Most of the sound you're hearing is echos from the rock walls surrounding the shooting area. No hearing protection needed.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 27, 2015)

An update on this...
The video above was shot at the FFL through which I ordered the suppressor, on the day I submitted the paperwork to the ATF for the device. March 11.
The ATF, in a shocking fit of efficiency, sent the paperwork back with my tax stamp, in a mere 3 months, rather than the 6-8 months I was told to expect. And we picked it up yesterday.
Naturally, we took it to the range last night.
My initial impressions remain unchanged. It is an excellent product and does a great job of quieting the Glock 41.
Sue was shooting in the next lane and while wearing her usual ear muffs couldn't hear anything at all. 

The two things I can add to my earlier review are:
1 - The suppressor needs to be tightened about every 25-30 rounds.
2 - After putting 150 rounds through the gun over a 30 minute period, the trigger becomes uncomfortably hot.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm not familiar with that trigger upgrade.  Is it a metal trigger replacement.  How hot was the rest of the gun


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 28, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> I'm not familiar with that trigger upgrade.  Is it a metal trigger replacement.  How hot was the rest of the gun


The pyramid trigger that I installed is the full system, so it replaces the striker with one that is skeletonized and a tiny bit longer, the striker safety, the entire trigger mechanism and all the springs. Everything has a special polished, low friction coating applied. As installed in my guns, it means there is ZERO pretravel, a shorter reset, and lighter pull. I favor the 4lb springs for carry guns and 2lb for this gun.
The suppressor was too hot to touch, the rear of the slide was comfortable, and the front of the slide is always hot after that many rounds being fired that quickly. I wouldn't trust my hand to say if it was hotter than usual.


----------

